# burdock blood bitters



## dw3000 (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked up an aqua burdock blood bitters bottle (Toronto, Ont variation) for $10 today.  Really nice bottle.  I figured it was a good buy.  I then found this post from 2005  - https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-16195/mpage-1/key-burdock/tm.htm#16195 - which referenced some books from the late 1990's that appraised this bottle between $85 and $100.  I suspect the value of this bottle has dropped since that time and was wondering if anyone knows what it is worth today?  Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2012)

The Kovel prices aren't very reliable and you don't mention whether it's clear, aqua or ABM vs blown so it's tough to call. $10 was probably a fair deal at any rate, as to more, I couldn't say.


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 26, 2012)

It is aqua as I mentioned previously.  Has some nice bubbles.  Looks to be bimal.  Sorry for the low light pics.


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a bad buy, the Toronto variation is a little harder to find. That Kovels price is WAY off, however. More in the $10-20 dollar range I'd guess.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Dan,

 What size is yours?

 "Last week I went digging for treasure with Timbits at the bottom of a deep hole in downtown Toronto. In the fertile mud of the 1870 shoreline, I recovered a small Burdocks Blood Bitters bottle. Click on the picture.

 Although I have seen this common proprietary medicine many times before, its memorable name always makes me smile. When I showed Tim my prize, he remarked at the bottleâ€™s small sizeâ€¦ His wisdom soon informed me that this small variation might actually be valuable because of its unusual small size. 

 â€˜Itâ€™s just a tasterâ€™ he explained, â€˜this is what they sold for a penny at fall fairs and in promotions downtown.â€™ According to Tim this bottle was worth keeping. Apparently several Toronto medicine collectors are still looking for all of the T. Millburn Drug Co pieces and the small BBB is quite rareâ€¦ And now Iâ€™m suddenly more curious about Burdockâ€™s Blood Bitters.

 Burdocks are those clinging weed balls that get matted into your petâ€™s fur, especially if they are dry. Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ve all spent time brushing them out of a dogâ€™s coat, and youâ€™ve picked a few off your own jacket and pants tooâ€¦ But what you probably didnâ€™t know was that burdock root has long held curative medicinal properties. Yes indeed one hundred years ago a lot of people really believed that dried and powdered burdock root was perfect cure for stomach cramps and constipation...

  In these premises the immense proprietary medicine manufactory of Messrs. T. Milburn & Co., Toronto, originated, and here Mr. Milburn conducted the business for a number of years.'

 There is no evidence that Milburn started making his Burdockâ€™s Blood Bitters in the back of Dr. McGarvinâ€™s druggistâ€™s shop in Acton Ontario in 1867 however, itâ€™s not until after he moved to Toronto five years later in 1873 that Burdocks Blood Bitters appears advertised for sale at his location on Jarvis street (near Adelaide)..." Ftom Dumpdiggers.


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 26, 2012)

The one I have is the more common 8.5".  I'll have to keep an eye out for the mini one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2012)

> It is aqua as I mentioned previously.


Sorry, my bad. [pick emoticon] I can't choose.[]


----------

